# RAREST Pedal Car You'll Ever Find on eBay!



## American Vintage Bicycle Supply (Apr 19, 2014)

Posted on eBay .99, no reserve, and free shipping. 

http://bit.ly/1i3zuLu


----------



## Freqman1 (Apr 19, 2014)

Pedal CAR Tyler! V/r Shawn


----------



## American Vintage Bicycle Supply (Apr 19, 2014)

Freqman1 said:


> Pedal CAR Tyler! V/r Shawn




Sorry, "Care-less" Mistake


----------



## American Vintage Bicycle Supply (Apr 20, 2014)

Happy Easter everyone, bump


----------

